# Moving to Durban



## Leegan (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,

My partner has been offered a very good relocation package from London to Durban. He would really like to take it, so the decision is kind of in my court.
I have been reading a lot of the forums, so I'll try not to be too repetitive in my questions.

Safety would be a concern for me, but I've read a lot about it, and have come to the conclusion that it's a chance I would take.

I'm more concerned about what I would do on a daily basis. Is it true that it takes 12 months to get a working visa? If that's not true and I can work -are there many job opportunities? I wouldn't need a job on a par with my current role in London, but I would very much like to work, ideally in an office. Would there be any employment in places like Umhlanga or Ballito (we were hoping to live in either of these).

If employment will be difficult, what else could I do? The relocation package would pay for studying, so I could do another Masters - but are the Universities accessible? Are the safe to travel to?

Ruling out working and studying- are there any other options?

As I said, the safety issue I can get on board with - my main concern is really what would I do all day?

Any help would be hugely appreciated!! Especially as we will have to make a decision fairly quickly. 

Thanks


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have not lived down there for a long time, but from feedback from family and friends you would be at a disadvantage to find a job, because you are on a foreign passport. Local unemployment is high so preference for local employment is encouraged by government schemes. If you have specialised qualififcations oppurtunity will be better.
If you decide to go and take money with you, ensure you keep all the transfer documentation as it will help if you ever want to take the money out again, otherwise it could be a problem.


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Leegan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner has been offered a very good relocation package from London to Durban. He would really like to take it, so the decision is kind of in my court.
> I have been reading a lot of the forums, so I'll try not to be too repetitive in my questions.
> ...


Fellow Expat,

South Africa is one of the most dangerous places outside a war zone. However I have been here for about 5 and a half years and never felt threatened. The key is to know where you are going and keep a low profile. 

Durban has a mixture of different cultures, Indian, African being predominant. I have met quite a few English, German and Afrikaans people here in Durban and also around KwaZulu Natal. Foriegners seem to be well accepted since the Soccer World Cup graced this country back in 2010.

The problem for you lies with the South African government. The government has quite rightly made it difficult for foreigners to obtain work permits. However if you have a critical skill eg. civil engineer it is much easier. I would strongly advise trying to find a company in the UK to transfer you like your partner. Otherwise it will be a long wait to study or to work. Best to apply in the UK rather that have to wait this side without your income. It took 9 months to get my work permit back in 2009 applying in South Africa. Not sure how long the wait is now. When you do get your permit it will normally be tied down to the specific job you applied for so it makes it difficult for your would be employer to keep the job open for you.

Studying is an option but will not allow you to work. Some of the better Universities in this country are based in Cape Town and Pretoria. UniSA offers great courses by correspondence. 

All else fails you can get a tourist visa but all you can do is travel around. It will be better to go for one of the above especially if your partner is on.a long term contract.

Best thing to do is carry on researching.

Regards


----------

